# Gp 100 Double Action Only?



## Maddog357 (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone have any idea's?

Did Ruger make them?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Maddog357 said:


> Anyone have any idea's?
> 
> Did Ruger make them?


I've seen DA-only SP101s, but not GP100s, though they may exist.

You could, of course, have a gunsmith convert a GP100 to DA only very easily and cheaply, if that's what you want.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am not saying some gun smith might not have rigged one up but the factory never made one. Not in the GP-series. Now they had one in the old Ruger Security-Six model but they are discontinued. I think I am right on that.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I was thinking that at least one of the re-imported batches of 3" fixed-sight GP-100s that I saw a couple of years ago were DA-only. I remember seeing spurless hammers on them; made visual ID easy.

Agree with the folks above about never seeing a domestic version, though. If I get a chance, I'll look through my older Ruger catalogs, see what they listed.


----------



## Maddog357 (Jun 28, 2007)

*GP 100 Double action*

Thanks for the replies.

I picked up a 141 at the gun show that is DAO. I thought that it could have been modified by someone but after breaking it down and comparing the internals with another GP 100 it looks like it has a different hammer and main spring, they look like factory parts but I am not able to find any reference to such a gun or an optional hammer.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I have Ruger catalogs from 2005, 2006, and 2007 on-hand; none of them show a factory DAO or spurless-hammer option for a GP-100. SP-101, yes; GP series, no.

Having said that, I did recently see an online auction for a spurless/DAO hammer and small set of grips for a GP-100. The description stated "Cocealed carry conversion factory double action only (DAO) hammer (drop in)without spur and factory short grip with new wood inserts. the small grip makes for much less printing on clothes but still shoots comfortably and the spurless dao hammer makes for snag free draws. both items are in excellent condition". There is a photo, but it's pretty dark; hard to see any details.

Can be seen here (for the next 15 hours, at least):
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=74909776

Now, is this a factory-offered conversion or option, or something someone cobbled together? I can't say.


----------



## Maddog357 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks DJNiner,

That online auction is the first thing I have seen that even mentions a DAO GP 100. 

By looking at Ruger's Serial number list I was able to determine that the gun was manufactured in the 85-86 time frame. My hammer has a spur but the part that contacts the trigger looks to be machined the same as the picture in the auction, as near as I can tell. The grips on this 141 are the same size as the 161 I have and also have the same wood inserts but the rubber portion is two piece rather than one piece like my 161.

I guess I need to break down and contact Ruger directly to see if they can tell me something more. I will be very surprized if this is a factory modification or even a factory option without there being more information about it somewhere. It just seems strange to me. 

If you or anyone else comes across anymore information I would be greatful if you could pass it on, the curiosity is just killing the cat.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

More info I've come across (links):

http://www.ar15.com/lite/topic.html?b=5&f=33&t=43415

http://www.thehighroad.org/archive/index.php/t-68179.html

http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=68118

http://centuryarms.com/aug2004oddlots.html

This confirms my memory of the spurless hammer DAO re-imports that I remembered seeing a couple of years ago.


----------

